# Sanding inside curves



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in the process of building an arch for my wedding. I have the two arch pieces built and the top side sanded. What's the easiest way to sand the inside curve? On the outside I used my hand held belt sander to touch up any rough areas, but the inside doesn't work as well. I attached a pic of the plans if that helps.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

If you have a drill press, a drum sander attachment.
A flush trim bit on the router used with a template.
Spoke shave.
Or good old fashion hand sanding with a block of wood with the same curve as the finished piece and adhesive sandpaper.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

It sounds like you have a perfect excuse to buy a new tool. A new oscillating spindle sander sounds about right.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have used a thin piece of luan with sandpaper attached with carpet tape and also some pieces of rubber conveyor belt


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Think about buying a Ridgid oscillating spindle/belt sander. A very useful tool. Makes sanding inside curves a breeze. 
Be sure to register it for the lifetime service warranty.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Ridgid Oscillating Spindle / Belt Sander and got frustrated with the belt mode due to the joint and the spindle sander mode due to the small area around the spindle.

I recently purchased an inexpensive Grizzly oscillating spindle sander. I recommend this for your project. Very good dust collection.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0538

HD seem to have stopped selling the sleeves for the Ridgid unit.


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think Grizzly G0538 and my Wilton are the same machine with different paint. My Wilton is black. I really love it. I am having trouble finding 3 inch sleeves in any grit. I like the 3 inch sleeve because I get in less trouble doing inside or outside curves with the larger radius wheel. I also use mine as an edger. I sawed a 3.125 hole just at the factory edge of a .75 plywood. about 3 feet long. I hold it in place with clamps and just let the wheel kiss the edge of my board. Still have to make the passes quite quickly. I get a really straight and square edge for glue joints. I found my latest replacement sleeves at Rockler.com. But they don't seem to have 3 inch.


----------



## corks58 (Sep 14, 2012)

You might try Klingspor's If it is made, they will have it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grizzly sell the sleeves.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/100063


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditto on the Ridgid spindle/belt sander. At around two bills its a great value.

It'll cost less than the wedding cake.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

If by hand, PSA sandpaper stuck to a curved rubber sanding block. Rolls of sticky paper and the blocks are sold at any auto paint store.


----------

